# FS: Hagen Glo Retrofit High Output T5 Retrofit



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

The Hagen Glo Retrofit High Output T5 Retrofit Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System, 2X24W/2X39W, includes a ballast, wiring and end caps to run either two 24W or two 39W T5 HO lamps.

$45.00 Brand New


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hmmm lookin for better lighting for my 46 Bow...measures 36" across...what you think Rob...


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe that the actual bulb length would be 34" so it would be about 35" all together


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hay Bubblebee. You already have the Hagen Glo Retrofit 2x54W.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Could you post a pic of the unit Rob...???


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hay Bubblebee. You already have the Hagen Glo Retrofit 2x54W.


Yes I do but that one is for my 70 gallon...but now am exploring lighting options for my 46 Bow...comes with the original flourescent canopy but I may want to go HOT5 for better plant growth and survival....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm running 2 of these with 24w (24") bulbs on my 30" cube. This ballast will drive both, and you won't need the extra power of the 39 w without CO2. I'd get it and run 24's.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres the pic

I have 2 of these


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

where u pick em up from??


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

From the U.S.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 1 more left


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

last chance bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Interested....now either make it out to you or unless you can meet me in abby...another member is willing to help me strip my fixture to accomodate the retro....45 bucks rite


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Is this a 24" or 30" or 36"???? I'm lookin for somethin in the 36" range.....let me know as soon as you can...thnx


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That ballast will drive either the 24" or 36" bulbs which are 24w or 39 w respectively. I got 2 of the same for my cube.


----------

